# [W] Chimera Turrets [H] Paypal [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks
after 2-3 new plastic unbuilt (pref) turrets for the chimera. im in the uk, willing to pay cash .
anyone able to helpl please drop me a line.
cheers
dave


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

if noone has turrets 3x flamers from the new turrets would be ideal and i can magnatise them 
thanks
millest


----------

